# Whose Ready....



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Ahhhhh yes one season still going but winding down....suns position is lowering, longer nights....cooler temps only a matter of a few months...whose itch'n for this next season...we are, we are, we are...

*()* *(())* *()*

LETS GET READY TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO....

[attachment=2:1qqqh7wa]Hard Deck.jpg[/attachment:1qqqh7wa]

[attachment=1:1qqqh7wa]MM Gang.jpg[/attachment:1qqqh7wa]

[attachment=0:1qqqh7wa]Loving It.jpg[/attachment:1qqqh7wa]

:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

this made me laugh, I was just going to post an ice fishing video but thought it's a bit too soon. I am getting excited tho. Hows pineview treating you? I gave up trying to muskie fish this year, only a couple micro's this summer and I think I'm getting arthritis in my shoulder, those baitcasters can take a toll.


----------



## Solist (Sep 6, 2012)

WHY DID YOU HAVE TO SAY THAT!!!! I am already dreaming about fishin the hard deck, and my brother and I talk about icing some fish on a daily occurrence. Can't wait! Should be a good year too with the water levels in the reservoirs.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

You know that I'm ready.
This summer was way too hot. I look forward to some cold weather.
It doesn't have to be real soon though. 
November 15th is fine by me.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

I sit on my bucket daily! Just counting the days... :lol:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

You guys obviously suffer from frozen brain cells. THIS now is the best season and every year this thread comes up. I am going to work on some legislation to ban these threads....football, hunting, some fishing, not freezing, no snow, no ice, fall colors, no ice, crisp air, did I mention ice yet?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Just because some of us don't give a hoot about silly Red and Blue game doesn't mean that we are bad people.
I will suffer through the Fall fishing in wait for the real fishing to start.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm ready. I was ordering replacement gear for the upcoming season all the way back in april. Great prices on stuff and there is good availability. Fall fishing is great, when it fits in around hunting anyway... but come ice up, its on baby!


-DallanC


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Please refrain from this depressing dialogue. Ice fishing is fun, twice. Once to Henry's Lake at Thanksgiving then one trip to another undisclosed rainbow spot. After that deep dark despair sets in until the early ice-off spots like Minersville and Otter Creek open up. Ice fishing sucks!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I have to side with brookieguy1 on this one..


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Thou shalt not speaketh of such things in this month of September. :V|: 

I like it, but 2 months is my limit. Then I get the shakes. Phantom hook-sets waking me up all night... :lol: 

Fishing over a hole is a lot of fun, but casting is what really does it for me.

There's still half of September left and I hope to keep casting on trout lakes well into December, like most years. There's a good chance I'll have some early ice action too though. 

I'm excited for this season, but I'll wait until the cold sets in to pay attention to it.


----------



## MJ73 (Aug 19, 2012)

I never look forward to the ice. I dream of a year that nothing freezes.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

DallanC said:


> I'm ready. I was ordering replacement gear for the upcoming season all the way back in april. Great prices on stuff and there is good availability... but come ice up, its on baby!-DallanC


We've been doing the same...including looking at upgrading to the 949 Eskimo ice tent.

http://www.reedssports.com/Product/prod ... 55&pc=3338

Also made the following purchase 24" one and looking forward to some night fishing with it:

http://fishinglightsetc.com/superbritepics.html

And for all the no cold, no snow, NO ICE... -BaHa!- -BaHa!-

September is the perfect time to bring up ice fishing...heck anytime talking about other types of seasonal fishing is great...its what memories are all about...just look how fast summer went by...before you know it, it will be Nov, Dec, Jan, Feb, Mar...time flies when one is having way-to-much-fun...


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Every year, about this time, we get this thread. It's all good but the fall softwater season is just beginning. If you like trout, now is the best time of year. The one that really cracks me up though is the thread that will usually appear about January 4th, asking if people are tired of the ice yet and that they can't wait for the ice to melt.................. 


Of course, my opinion may be jaded by the fact that I'll be ice fishing Strawberry sometimes until the 2nd week of April. -Ov-


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Agreed! You guys are sickos! I'm sure Ton Def has already been out searching for ice. It will be here soon enough, don't rush it!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> Agreed! You guys are sickos! I'm sure Ton Def has already been out searching for ice. It will be here soon enough, don't rush it!


You can definitely count on him to find the first ice.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

This thread reminded me to get off my duff and finish those "******* jaw jackers" I've been putting off. Finished one just now and will do a couple more tomorrow. 


-DallanC


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

My goal this year is to beat Ton Def. Although that might result in a few hikes up high to find no open water and un-safe ice.

With the ice season come the backcountry ski season. Both of my favorite activities!!!!!! Bring on old man winter!!!!

Oh yeah and I am totally gonna have my buddy at the fish shops hang onto a jaw jacker for me this year.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

tye dye twins said:


> My goal this year is to beat Ton Def. Although that might result in a few hikes up high to find no open water and un-safe ice.


Oh, wait.

I believe that's a challenge. 

o-||


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

You not only have to find some new ice, you have to pucker up and get out on it. There is no way you will get me to walk out on 1 1/2' Of ice like Ton_Def has done.
I'll wait for 4" and footprints.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

martymcfly73 said:


> Agreed! You guys are sickos! I'm sure Ton Def has already been out searching for ice. It will be here soon enough, don't rush it!





LOAH said:


> You can definitely count on him to find the first ice.


I keep watching the temps in the higher elevations... it can't come soon enough! 



LOAH said:


> tye dye twins said:
> 
> 
> > My goal this year is to beat Ton Def. Although that might result in a few hikes up high to find no open water and un-safe ice.
> ...


Whaaaat!?!?! Now I have to hike to find it?? I'll wait... :lol:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Last year we stumbled across catching Mountain Whitefish. We caught some bruisers, +16". The methods we used to catch them wouldnt work on softwater, due to not being able to stay in a fixed position. They were tasty enough and fun enough to catch I plan to make a few trips this year specifically for them... and to work on our technique. Never caught one on softwater, so while softwater has its perks, some fishing on hardwater gets better by itself.

Got two jaw-jackers finished yesterday, by modifying existing pole holders. Cant wait to give them a try!


-DallanC


----------



## ajwildcat (Mar 27, 2008)

What the hell are jaw jackers for fishing?


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

http://www.jawjackerfishing.com






Many people have designed and built their own versions. These are the "real deal".


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

ajwildcat said:


> What the hell are jaw jackers for fishing?


Some advice, don't Google "jaw jackers" by itself. You might have some explaining to do to you wife.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm not usually the first one to run out and get the new gadget, but those jaw jackers look pretty cool. Anyone know where they are available locally? I checked their online store and it says they are out.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

They were available at Sportsman's Warehouse last season. Keep lookin' as the season gets closer.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Sheesh how lazy is the world gettin'? A guy should at least hook his own fish. That's half the fun. I'll bet Dave Genz doesn't use a Jaw Jacker!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I like the idea for a 2nd pole permit, especially if I want to cover more area than a few feet at a time.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> Sheesh how lazy is the world gettin'? A guy should at least hook his own fish. That's half the fun. I'll bet Dave Genz doesn't use a Jaw Jacker!


By the time I drag my sled with all the crap I take on the ice with me to my spot, I just about am too lazy to set my own hook. Plus this way I wont have to set my beer down so quick that I risk spilling it.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Was thinking about getting a Jaw Jacker...but there's something about having the ice rod in ones hand and ever so slightly jigging watching the Vexilar and seeing them signals indicating life below and rising up to the offerings...then watching the spring bobber ever so slightly pause during the jig...than its the HOOKSET time. So thinking the Jaw Jacker would be something nice but probably not used...but one never knows...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

k2muskie said:


> Was thinking about getting a Jaw Jacker...but there's something about having the ice rod in ones hand and ever so slightly jigging watching the Vexilar and seeing them signals indicating life below and rising up to the offerings...then watching the spring bobber ever so slightly pause during the jig...than its the HOOKSET time. So thinking the Jaw Jacker would be something nice but probably not used...but one never knows...


Oh I agree with that, and my primary pole is nearly always "in hand". Yet when we hit the ice, we find a likely spot and set up, but I do punch a line of holes towards shallower, and deeper water that our "2nd pole" permits go into (within the required minimum distance anyway). If they are getting mroe action than where the primary setup is, we shift locations.

They are toys sure, and its more fun to see the hook yourself. But in my case, I already had bases / rod holders made... adding the "auto-hook" ability cost me like another $2 per holder so what the heck 

-DallanC


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

I guess for me on the Jaw Jacker I see it almost the same as a tip-up and used for larger fish not necessarily panfish say like Perch and Crappie...I'm sure it could be used for these types of fish but not as likely. Now granted the tip-up you have to run over and grab the line and set the hook unlike the Jaw Jacker as the tip-up we have and researched there is no drag.

When ice fishing for pan fish that turns on quickly with schools coming through I'm glued to the Vex and suttle and I mean very suttle movements in the spring bobber...then hooking bringing up to the light (dubob saying) quickly unhooking and dropping the offerings back down. Ask big *Al Hansen* when he trekked across the ice to visit with us. Fishing partner was slaying the Perch...don't think she'd have nearly as many on the deck had she been using and continually setting up the Jaw Jacker. I don't believe the Jaw Jacker would be a practical piece of ice fishing equipment for us as from what I've seen with others using its additional time setting up when one could already have the offerings back down to the willing feeders. We got so many other do-dads in the sleds don't need something else if you know what I mean...


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

ScottyP said:


> I'm not usually the first one to run out and get the new gadget, but those jaw jackers look pretty cool. Anyone know where they are available locally? I checked their online store and it says they are out.


You can make one pretty easy. Duneman posted a topic on this last season. I made one with some of my own little touches to the trigger, but it was at the end of the season and never got a chance to use it. You can see it here: http://utahwildlife.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=39988&hilit=jaw&start=10


----------

